# Possibility for the future in RV's?



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Possibility for the future in RV's?

>>Allinson Transmission<<


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think elec hookup prices may rise a tad


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: All the more reason to have Solar Power *Pusser*. :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Back in the sixtys a bus company experimented with a very large flywheel underneath the bus to store power from a retrogenerative braking system, worked great on the straights but due to gyroscope forces had a job going around corners :lol: never heard anymore about it.

Olley


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

We trialled an electric bus in the 70`s, slow and the driver got a 2 lunch break each day so the batteries could be recharged!
Malc


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

What about steam power! the old fodens use to have a fair turn of speed, instead of petrol load up with 2 ton of coal. and get the wife to shovel it in the boiler :lol: might be cheaper and it will keep her to busy to talk :lol: 

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> instead of petrol load up with 2 ton of coal. and get the wife to shovel it in the boiler, it will keep her too busy to talk.


 8O Sorry. I couldn't do without my Nagivator. :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

On the news this week was a lorry firm that has converted one of its lorries to run on cooking oil. I think it works out at 40p per ltr and you fill up at Sainsburys deli counter. Apparently, no loss of power but disposal of 300 plastic bottles each fill up must be tiresome.


----------

